# Avocado Questions



## Andy M.

I bought a couple of Haas avocados over the weekend as I wanted to experiment a little and try something new - avocados are fairly new to me.

I selected them carefully so they would be ready in a couple of days.  Today they were a nice dark color and firm to the touch but just a little soft when pressed with a fingertip.  I cut one open for lunch to find the interior had scattered black or brown streaks and spots throughout.  Cutting open the second one, I found the same.  First question - a two parter - Are these marks a sign of rot or spoilage and how can you tell from the outside if they are there (basic selection criteria)?

Second question:  I searched several sites for avocado recipes, including here and a couple of avocado sites and my usual haunts.  I found a lot of recipes where the avocado in the recipe was either sliced on top of the finished product or in some kind of guacamole variation added on for presentation.  What I was looking for was recipes where avocados were an ingredient that was cooked as part of a recipe.  Does that exist?

I would appreciate any help from the avocado experts in the group.


----------



## Gretchen

They are not usually cooked. Used raw as a garnish. The specks are not great but doesn't make the avocado inedible. Better that they don't have them but it isn't anything you have done.


----------



## Katie H

Funny you should bring up a question about avocados.  My market had a special on them the other day 2 for $1.  I was in the mood for guacamole, so I bought a pair.  We had the guacamole with chips last night at cocktail time.  It was great if I do say so myself.  It was a recipe I just threw together.

I will tell you that, if you plan to use the avocado as a sliced garnish, etc., you should dip in lemon juice first.  Avocados will discolor when hit with a good dose of oxygen.

I use diced avocado in tossed salads, as well in seafood salads.  I like it very simply served by cutting it in half, removing the pit and topped with a little salt and sour cream.


----------



## jennyema

Andy,

I have had the same problem with Hass avacados here for a while now.  They are hit or miss -- nice and blemish free or with lots of brown stuff inside.


----------



## Andy M.

The supermarket was promoting them and I have seen a lot of ads on TV lately for Avos from Chile.

So, do you eat or toss the ones with the crud inside?

Daisy, those recipes look really interesting.  I'll save them to try next time.


----------



## Shunka

Daisy, that avocado cake recipe looks very interesting!! Will have to try that, thank you!!

Andy, I will eat an avocado with some of the brown marks if they aren’t predominate. One thing I do with avocado slices/chuncks is use them to top some soups; adds that extra flavor to tomato or any spicy soup.


----------



## jpmcgrew

AndyM
The sp[ots and streaks are not wanted it also gets stringy when its like that.I think something happens to them in the shipping I like to get them when they are still quite firm and let them ripen at room temp a few days or in a paper bag.When it is ripe it should  be a nice green with no blemishes.Try it peeled with just a bit of salt and pepper.HEAVEN!Its great on sandwiches etc.


----------



## Andy M.

I salvaged enough out of the ones I cut to put slices on a ham and cheese sandwich I had for lunch.  It was a very good addition.

I really enjoy guacamole but want to expand my avocado horizons.


----------



## karadekoolaid

Avocadoes grow all over the place here.We have so many varieties, and it seems no-one has ever classified them. Well; perhaps that's a project for retirement!!
If the fruit have black spots, that means they were probably picked (very) unripe and allowed to mature, but they probably never made it. I buy avocadoes in the local Farmer's market under the following criteria ( local folklore - not mine!): 

1) _Ripe_
The avocado skin is bright greenish-yellow, but will give easily if you press a finger onto it. 
2) _Ready tomorrow_
The avocado skin is still more green than yellow, but you can just about feel it "give".
3) _Ready in two (maybe three?) days_
The fruit is green. Maybe a yellowish patch or two - firm to the touch, but not hard as a rock. Place in a brown bag and leave in a dark place ( NOT your safe deposit box...) for about 48 hours. 

You could try making a " _Ajiaco"_ - the most famous soup from Bogotá. Very, very basically it's a chicken and potato soup, topped with capers, avocado and a very particular colombian herb ( NO ! not that one!). It's also very tasty. 

You could make a very light tomato sauce for pasta.Add some double cream,a little dill, then stir in a few slivers of smoked salmon. Just before serving, add some diced avocado. 

To be absolutely honest, my favourite avocado recipe is: 
half an avocado, sea salt, filled with extra-virgin olive oil, a bunch of shrimp, a little onion, lime juice, black pepper and a finely chopped fresh chile pepper ( Cayenne would hit the spot)

However, there's a friend of mine here somewhere who swears by Tempura Avocado - I think that sounds as decadently delicious as is possible!!


----------



## Andy M.

clive, the avocados in question are Haas.  They have a dark pebbly skin that is almost black when ripe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks to all of you for your expertise and suggestions.


----------



## kadesma

_Andy,_
_avocado in a tomato tortilla soup, or a shredded roasted pork and tomatillo burrito, a tomato, mozzarella,avocado salad, bruschetta topped with roma tomatoes,diced red onion, avocado and evoo, or sweet and sour avocado salad with it's warm dressing._

_kadesma _


----------



## Andy M.

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Andy,_
> _avocado in a tomato tortilla soup, or a shredded roasted pork and tomatillo burrito, a tomato, mozzarella,avocado salad, bruschetta topped with roma tomatoes,diced red onion, avocado and evoo, or sweet and sour avocado salad with it's warm dressing._
> 
> _kadesma _


 
Great!  Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Mel!

I think your avacados may have been left to ripen for too long. Next time, dont wait, until they are soft. Just until they cave very slightly, when u give them a squeeze. 
I think it is when they get very ripe, that they start to grow those dark fibers,inside. 

Mel


----------



## Mel!

Yes, cooked avacado receipes exist. 

I sometimes make avacado and youghurt soup. 
I also put them in creamy or tomato pasta sauces. 
I have seen a recipe, where they were baked, with a filling, but i have not tried that one. 

Mel


----------



## Gretchen

I believe Clive is describing the "Florida" avocado--smooth skinned, green (have never really seen any yellow). The Hass avocado is the one I am seeing almost totally now--small and rough skinned. Green when not ripe going toward black when ripe. The Hass has much more flavor than the larger green smooth skinned ones.  And I now very rarely see the others.


----------



## sattie

cliveb said:
			
		

> However, there's a friend of mine here somewhere who swears by Tempura Avocado - I think that sounds as decadently delicious as is possible!!


 
I have had this at a Sushi bar and it is wonderful!!!  Each time we would order a salmon tower, he would garnish it with something different, when he did the tempura avacado slices... I told him to do that all the time!


----------



## YT2095

I like mine mashed up with potatoe and chili peppers, sounds disgusting but it`s as closed to cooked as I go with them and it`s great comfort food, over-ripe is never and issue either when done this way


----------



## Michelemarie

Andy M., I have seen avocados in egg skillets and omelets, too.  I sometimes slice mine with tomoatoes and fresh mozzarella drizzled with evoo and some basil - a little variation.  Sometimes I will dice them in throw them in a salsa-like topping for chicken, too.


----------



## Seven S

Few observations:

- avocados are unusual in that they are one of few fruits that ripen only after being picked off the tree.  Instead of their sweetness developing as they ripen, their fat content is what develops - that is, they increase fat content as they ripen.

- when ripe, avocados easily bruise.  the best advice is to purchase them while still very firm and allow to ripen undisturbed at room temp (NEVER refrigerated) and to speed up the process, you can place in a paper bag.

- I personally enjoy avocados with salt, pepper and a sprinkle of lemon/lime.  I also think they pair excellently with shrimp, crab and lobster.  You can make a "creamy" salad dressing with no mayo or cream by purreing in some avocado into a vinaigrette - olive oil, lemon/vinegar, salt and pepper and herbs of choice along with avocado. (you may have heard of this as "Green Goddess").  A "pico de gallo" with added avocados sounds great as well, yet if too ripe, it will be hard for it to keep its shape.

- Although I have never heated avocados in any preparations, Howard Hillman's book "The New Kitchen Science" states:

"When heated, avocados undergo a chemical reaction that produces unwanted, bitter-tasting compounds which is why you seldom see hot avocado dishes on a menu or canned avocado products on supermarket shelves."


----------



## Harborwitch

Andy - the most sublime avocado I've ever had is the tempura.  

You will need some lime juice to prevent browning while you work.

As many avocados as you want.
Tempura batter (homemade or from a package)
a tube of Wasabi paste or two depending . . . . . 
oil for deep frying

Cut the avocados into chunks and sprinkle them with lime juice if you are going to be cutting a lot of them.   Squirt wasabi paste on the avocado - to your taste (but don't skimp).  Using 2 forks dip the avacado chunks carefully into the tempura batter and then into the hot oil.  Cook until pale golden brown.  Drain on paper towels and serve.


----------



## Andy M.

Seven S said:
			
		

> ...Howard Hillman's book "The New Kitchen Science" states:
> 
> "When heated, avocados undergo a chemical reaction that produces unwanted, bitter-tasting compounds which is why you seldom see hot avocado dishes on a menu or canned avocado products on supermarket shelves."


 

Seven:

Thanks for the info.  That could explain the lack of recipes.  

BTW, the book didn't get great reviews in the link you provided.


----------



## Seven S

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Seven:
> 
> Thanks for the info.  That could explain the lack of recipes.
> 
> BTW, the book didn't get great reviews in the link you provided.


yeah, i know about the reviews.  "the new" version of the book is a revised updated copy of the original book Howard Hillman published in the early 80s... the reviews for that edition has four out of five stars (go figure, essentially the same book).  I personally have "the new" edition (2003) and found it to be quite a interesting reference book to keep in my arsenal, along with numerous others.  I have found that even Harold McGees "On Food & Cooking" has scientific errors in it so one must have several sources.


----------



## Andy M.

That's a good point.


----------



## karadekoolaid

Gretchen: 
When I eventually work out how to post photos of the avocadoes I have bought over the past month, I'll post them here ( computer-brainless-participant, here!!!) . 
None of them is a Haas - that's what I used to get in England. 

They might be "Florida" avocadoes ( it's not too far from Venezuela to Miami!), although who knows if they originated in Florida, in Bucaramanga, in the Dominican Republic or in Venezuela?  

 I think several of the "varieties" are very much local products. 
Time for some serious studies!


----------



## Harborwitch

I've had avocados in hot dishes and didn't detect any bitterness.  The tempura'd avocados are absolutely lush.  The only warning I can give is that they are addicting so you want to have help eating them!!!!


----------



## Shunka

I am going to have to try making those, Harborwitch!!! They sound heavenly!!!!! I have had avocados in hot dishes also that did not taste bitter also. One way is to mix with freshly cooked (and cut off the cob) corn, add the diced avocados, halved cherry tomatoes and either fresh lime or lemon juice. Mix altogether and serve. Taste really good!! The avocados trun creamy if you don't let the corn cool too much.


----------



## Half Baked

The Avocado Tempura was wonderful. I ate them til I couldn't have another bite. 

My mistake was making them when I was alone. I couldn't let them go to waste.


----------



## Seven S

*Testicles Anyone??*

More tidbits on Avocados:

- Was first eaten by the Aztecs long before the arrival                  of the Spanish. In fact, the avocado is a New World fruit -- its                  name comes from the Nahuatl language _ahuacatl_ ("testicle")--that                  has been cultivated for 7,000 years.
http://www.sallys-place.com/food/columns/ferray_fiszer/avocados.htm

 - Ahuacuatl is the Aztec word for testicle tree. No doubt, the name         arose because of the way the fruit of the tree hung in pairs reminding those ancient         people of human male anatomy. Over many centuries the avocado has maintained its reputation as an         aphrodisiac. During the1920's a promotional advertising campaign was launched in the         United States to deny that the avocado had aphrodisiac powers. The intent of the         advertising agency was to convince people of the aphrodisiac quality by denying it. The         campaign succeeded.
http://www.living-foods.com/articles/avocado.html

- Though the avocado is calorie dense, (one-half cup pureed flesh         contains 204 calories), the benefits outweigh the concern over its total fat content of         19.9 grams. Health Benefits Recently avocados have been recognized as a good         source of two beneficial compounds: beta-sitosterol and glutathione. Beta-sitosterol is a         widely prescribed anti-cholesterol drug that interferes with cholesterol absorption, thus         promoting lower cholesterol levels. Although it has numerous         benefits, the avocado should be eaten in moderation because of its high fat content. Unripe avocados are said to be toxic.         The leaves of some avocado varieties are also considered toxic.
http://www.living-foods.com/articles/avocado.html

----------------------------------------------------------

I did some more research on the application of heat unto avocados and found out that it is _extensive heat_ that causes the bitter compounds.  So it seems to be common practice in recipes such as soup, that the heating take place to "warm through" rather than "to cook" and would be kind of like when we add egg yolks for thickening soup/sauce or yogurt where we do not let the mixture come to a boil.  Deep frying them in batter/tempura makes sense since the coating protects the avoocado flesh.  Just do not use it in your crockpot for stew and you should be ok.

- If cooking with avocado, add it at the last minute. Extensive                  cooking destroys the flavor and often turns avocados bitter. Best                  eaten uncooked.
http://www.sallys-place.com/food/columns/ferray_fiszer/avocados.htm

- Use gentle heat when including avocados in cooked dishes, adding them to hot foods at the last minute. Prolonged or high heat cooking gives avocados a bitter taste.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/HE606

- Avocados are at their best when used raw or very lightly cooked. Extended cooking can reduce their flavor and/or make them bitter. 
http://www.foodreference.com/html/art-avocado-fotc.html

- Avocados are usually eaten raw because the tannins they contain         result in a bitter flavor when cooked over high heat.
http://www.living-foods.com/articles/avocado.html


----------



## kitchenelf

Cut the avocado in half, remove the seed from the other half, pour a good amount of balsamic (can also be reduced slightly) in the hole and with a spoon, get a little avocado and a little bit of balsamic in each bite - YUM!


----------



## college_cook

I'm glad someone added that it was only extensive heat that makes avocados bitter.  Though I'm not really a fan of them myself, I have tackled avocados quite a bit for my love of mexican cuisine.  I have to say I prefer them served fresh rather than warmed.  Another thing I have experienced is that the avocados can also get rubbery when overcooked.


----------



## Lynan

Bacon and Avocado Muffins..... , wonderful!
Avocado mayonnaise with EVERYTHING....sigh.... 
Roasted Tomato, Bacon, Corn Fritters and Avocado with Sweet Chilli Sauce for brunch...... swoon... 
Crabcakes with Avo/Wasabi Mayo....to die for. 

I have GOT to try the hot Tempura and Wasabi Avocado.  

(Been meaning to!!)


----------



## XeniA

Haas are _the_ best. Wish I could get them more often ...

Avocados in general are way up high on "Ayrton's list of fattening foods she can't resist". I know what you mean about the spots and streaks inside -- always very disappointing, especially if you've paid a princely sum for them.

No, I haven't found a way to predict an "off" interior either. I know to buy them (if I want to eat right away) when they "give" slightly under finger pressure, but sometimes that yields a flawless light green interior and sometimes it yields a green and brown/black interior with stringy bits . Personally, I throw out any part that isn't a nice, smooth, even green.

Clive, I think you're describing local varieties since I've never seen anything even close to yellow here (which would mean sourced from Africa, Crete, or Israel) or in California where they're native. Do take photos -- getting them to post isn't hard (shout if you need help).

Ways to eat them? Okay, my favorites:

-- in an omelette, preferably cheese, sauteed onion, mushroom, and avocado
-- in a burrito, especially with grilled chicken
-- in a cheese sandwich: good sharp cheddar, mayo, avocado, pepper
-- in green salads
-- smushed on Stoned Wheat Thins with salt and coarsly-ground pepper
-- in my VERY favorite sandwich: chicken salad with cumin on soft dill rye!


----------



## Andy M.

Ayrton said:
			
		

> ...Ways to eat them? Okay, my favorites:
> 
> -- in an omelette, preferably cheese, sauteed onion, mushroom, and avocado
> -- in a burrito, especially with grilled chicken
> -- in a cheese sandwich: good sharp cheddar, mayo, avocado, pepper
> -- in green salads
> -- smushed on Stoned Wheat Thins with salt and coarsly-ground pepper
> -- in my VERY favorite sandwich: chicken salad with cumin on soft dill rye!


 
Don't forget them in quesadillas with chic.ken and cheese.


----------



## Mel!

Hello Daisy

Those receipes look so interesting, and unusual, that i must try them. 

Mel


----------



## PA Baker

Andy, I just came into this forum to ask the same question you did about the brown/black streaks.  Like you and Jenny, I've been striking out in selecting avos lately, even if they seem perfect on the outside.  What surprised me is that I just read somewhere that this is avo season!   I find they taste much more bitter than when they're not streaked.  I grumble and then pitch them.

Lots of great ideas here!  I like mashing mine up and using it in place of mayo on a sandwich or adding it to our fish fajitas.


----------



## Andy M.

One of our major supermarket chains is advertising avos from Chile.  I'll try again.

An avo website I visited showed a calendar indicating that avos are available year around.  When they are in season from Chile, they are not in season from California.  And teh reverse is true the rest of the year.


----------



## lawchick04

*i've tried this*

I'm a total avocado addict and came across this recipe a couple years ago.  It's sorta "out there," but I'm not shy so I rushed out for the ingredients and then blended away:

Avocado & Apple Smoothie
1/2 ripe avocado
1 granny smith apple
1/2 cup apple juice or cider
Handful of ice cubes
1/2 lime, squeezed

Blend the ingredients and serve.  It's pretty creamy and the avocado isn't overpowering at all.  Sounds weird, but add a mint sprig garnish and you'd think you were at a spa!


----------



## Shunka

lawchick04, that actually looks and sounds good!! Thank you for posting the recipe!!


----------



## corazon

My fave is calabacitas with sliced avocado, wrapped up it a tortilla.


----------



## Gretchen

Another good way to use avocadoes is as a garnish in tortilla soups.


----------



## sattie

I noticed at the State Fair of Texas this year, deep fried avacados are all the rage!  Well, they will pretty much deep fry anything at the fair.... even coke!!!


----------



## corazon

Blech.  I don't like warm avocados.  I don't think I'd go for the deep fried version.


----------



## nsomniak6

Found this site because of the first question. I also opened up an avocado that seemed perfect on the outside but was very brown, speckeled and stringy on the inside! Yuck! It's disheartening, because they are expensive.

Anyway, my favorite thing to do with avocados besides a good guacamole is to halve it, sprinkle it with one teaspoon soy sauce and sprinkle a little wasabi powder on top! It's lovely and since I'm pregnant and can't eat sushi, this reminds me of it, not to mention it's very healthy.

Curses on my nasty avocado today! 

Lori


----------



## kitchenelf

nsomniak6 said:
			
		

> Found this site because of the first question. I also opened up an avocado that seemed perfect on the outside but was very brown, speckeled and stringy on the inside! Yuck! It's disheartening, because they are expensive.
> 
> Anyway, my favorite thing to do with avocados besides a good guacamole is to halve it, sprinkle it with one teaspoon soy sauce and sprinkle a little wasabi powder on top! It's lovely and since I'm pregnant and can't eat sushi, this reminds me of it, not to mention it's very healthy.
> 
> Curses on my nasty avocado today!
> 
> Lori



It is disheartening - congratulations - and I guess that means you can't have Lunesta!     Can you get your sushi fix with cooked seafoods and veggies?

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Chopstix

The only way I prepare avocado is by mashing it and adding fresh milk, sugar, salt, and ice.  I make it thick and smooth or chunky depending on what I feel like. It's eaten with a spoon.  Might seem strange to most of you here but in the Philippines where I grew up, avocado is always taken this way or turned into a fruit shake in a blender (with ice, sugar and more milk).

The avocado tempura sounds intriguing.  Will try that.  The avocado and yoghurt soup and Lynan's avocado mayonnaise sound good too.  I wish the recipes can be posted though...


----------



## biev

My favorite way to eat avocado is in sushi ^_^ I like to make sushi at home but I worry about handling raw fish myself, so I usually stick to a few easy ingredients: cooked shrimp, crab sticks, broiled eel (mmmm), lots of avocado and some cucumber for the crunch. 

My second favorite way to eat an avocado: sliced in a bowl, with a nice fresh tomato cut into chunks, and a bit of lemon juice and salt. I'm not big on the mashed stuff, so I'd rather eat it this way : )


----------



## larry_stewart

My friend in Brazil uses a ripe avocado + milk + sugar to make an avocado milk shake.  Honestly, i never tried it.

Also, a friend from El Salvador showed me a great sandwich.  Fresh keiser roll or Italian bread.  Inside = sliced avocado, minced onion, salt, chopped hard boiled egg.  simple, but actually tastes great.

larry


----------



## Jikoni

Mash avocados, add a pinch of salt and eat just as it is.Aesthetically, hair treatment, facials, but then again this is a cooking forum!


----------



## Half Baked

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> I've had avocados in hot dishes and didn't detect any bitterness. The tempura'd avocados are absolutely lush. The only warning I can give is that they are addicting so you want to have help eating them!!!!


 
I made the mistake of trying this when I was home alone.  omg, I ate almost a whole avocado.  I cut it in about 1.5" pieces, squeezed a big glob of wasabi on it, dipped it in tempura and ate until I couldn't hold one more bite.  Sooooo, good!

No bitterness here, either.


----------



## urmaniac13

One of the cool discoveries I have made is the fact that the eclectic combination of avocados from tropics and speck from the alps goes wonderfully together.
One of my favourite ways to enjoy them... lightly toast a piadina (or pita or flour tortilla will do as well), spread some robiola or stracchino, dress with sliced avocados and shaved speck, makes a wonderful panino for tasty snack/light meal!!


----------



## stinemates

Ayrton said:
			
		

> Haas are _the_ best. Wish I could get them more often ...
> 
> Avocados in general are way up high on "Ayrton's list of fattening foods she can't resist". I know what you mean about the spots and streaks inside -- always very disappointing, especially if you've paid a princely sum for them.
> 
> No, I haven't found a way to predict an "off" interior either. I know to buy them (if I want to eat right away) when they "give" slightly under finger pressure, but sometimes that yields a flawless light green interior and sometimes it yields a green and brown/black interior with stringy bits . Personally, I throw out any part that isn't a nice, smooth, even green.
> 
> Clive, I think you're describing local varieties since I've never seen anything even close to yellow here (which would mean sourced from Africa, Crete, or Israel) or in California where they're native. Do take photos -- getting them to post isn't hard (shout if you need help).
> 
> Ways to eat them? Okay, my favorites:
> 
> -- in an omelette, preferably cheese, sauteed onion, mushroom, and avocado
> -- in a burrito, especially with grilled chicken
> -- in a cheese sandwich: good sharp cheddar, mayo, avocado, pepper
> -- in green salads
> -- smushed on Stoned Wheat Thins with salt and coarsly-ground pepper
> -- in my VERY favorite sandwich: chicken salad with cumin on soft dill rye!




It's amazing to me how close California and Greek cuisine is in this respect, you pretty much hit the nail on the head with the top way's they are enjoyed here!


----------



## BreezyCooking

My 2 most favorite ways of enjoying avocados is 1) guacamole - which I can eat an entire bowl full by myself as a lunch dish - lol!!, & 2) just halving one & filling the halved cavity with some salad dressing - any type will do - & just consuming it like that.


----------



## kadesma

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> One of the cool discoveries I have made is the fact that the eclectic combination of avocados from tropics and speck from the alps goes wonderfully together.
> One of my favourite ways to enjoy them... lightly toast a piadina (or pita or flour tortilla will do as well), spread some robiola or stracchino, dress with sliced avocados and shaved speck, makes a wonderful panino for tasty snack/light meal!!


Now you've done it  I've had speck twice and adore it and making a paninni with it and avocado has me drooling all over myself  Now I have to give in and run to Trader Joe's...
kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13

Oh shucks, CJ!!  A friend of mine just left for Trentino for the new year celebration just this afternoon... we asked him to bring back some keiser speck, if I had known I could have asked another for you too!!


----------



## Jenyfari

I love avocado and I like it best just sliced and served with steak but I will have it served with anything. Always fresh though and not cooked. 

Here is a site with a heap of avocado recipes: Australian Avocados


----------



## PHILSFAULT

I just couldn't leave this topic without typing a few words

I live on the california central coast where Haas Avocados are grown.  Right now it's sort of the off season and most of the avocados you find in the stores are from Chile.  

The "Chile" avocados just don't have that buttery flavor, and are really hit and miss when it comes to how they are going to look on the inside.  You can pick one in the store that seems perfect but still you get the black striped, stringy interior.  Something about the shipping method really screws 'em up.. I'm sure they taste better in Chile.

Wait until mid summer for the best avocados.

Were talking about one of my favorite foods here and something that I eat almost daily in the summer time.  Despite my bodybuilding backround my favorite way to eat this bad boys is to cut 'em half and add a big spoonfull of mayonaise.

Also try them with cream cheese and lemon for an amazing dip.


----------

